# Underhållsavbrott på forumen (8-12 september)

## kallamej

Som många av er säkert redan har sett kommer Gentoo Forums att inom kort vara avstängt under en längre tid för underhåll och uppgradering av dels databasen, dels koden. Databasuppgraderingen beror på att de vänliga själarna på vårt webhotell OSUOSL är i slutfasen av sin konvertering till ett nytt databaskluster. Vi kommer då att uppgradera från mysql-4 till mysql-5. Då dessa versioner inte är kompatibla med varandre vad gäller UTF-8 får det en hel del konsekvenser för oss. Hittills har bara det kinesiska forumet varit kodat i UTF-8, men nu skall vi konvertera allt till UTF-8. Samtidigt som vi gör denna konvertering passar vi på att byta till en ny sökmotor skriven av ian! och tomk. Hela databasen kommer således att indexeras om.

Dessa båda ändringar är planerade att starta den 8e spetember och beräknas ta cirka 48 timmar. (Databasens storlek är över 18GB!) Inga nya inlägg kan göras under den tiden men förhoppningsvis kommer den gamla databasen att vara tillgänglig för att läsa och söka på äldre inlägg. Aktuell status uppdateras med viss regelbundenhet här. 

Det kan hända att man får problem med att logga in efteråt om man har ett användarnamn eller lösenord som innehåller tecken som inte är US-ASCII, till exempel åäö. Kontakta forum-mods@gentoo.org om ni skulle få problem eller om ni upptäcker något annat som inte ser rätt ut efter konverteringen.

Vi ber om ursäkt för störningen men hoppas på ett bättre forum efteråt.

----------

## kallamej

Det tog lite längre tid än beräknat, men nu är det klart. Om ni upptäcker något som inte ser riktigt rätt ut tveka inte att kontakta oss enligt ovan.

----------

